# Where would you go for a holiday Stockholm (Sweden) or Belgrade (Serbia)



## behave (Apr 18, 2012)

Which place is nicer, safer, more hospitable, friendlier? PLEASE FOLLOW GUIDELINES OR DONT BOTHER POSTING, JUST VOTE



> Any post, which is judged by the moderators to be defamatory, degrading, threatening, humiliating, insulting or hurtful in any way to another member of the community, will be edited or deleted at the moderators' discretion. Antagonizing or demeaning language that isn't necessarily directed at any individual may also be considered unacceptable.


Sweden is happy place, has been neutral in both world wars. They can appear to be rude, but it's the swedish way, you have to adapt to their culture.

Stockholm Montage









Swedish girls social and liberal
















Belgrade is underrated, it has nice places but has history of wars and been in both world wars :um

Belgrade montage









Serbian girls, independant and reserved


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

How many Serbia related threads do you have to make?

And when it comes to Swedish and Serbian girls, not all of them are what you think. Swedish girls are not all social and hot platinum blondes with tanned skin and big boobies. Serbian girls are not all independant and reserved, not all of them have got beauty and brains.


----------



## behave (Apr 18, 2012)

duh I know that, but thats what internet says lol its all propaganda sweetheart

just curious, are you american, or ..


----------



## offbyone (May 5, 2010)

Sweetheart, really?

I would go to Stockholm if I had to choose between the two.


----------



## behave (Apr 18, 2012)

offbyone said:


> Sweetheart, really?
> 
> I would go to Stockholm if I had to choose between the two.


How is Western Europe (Sweden) different to Eastern Europe (Serbia)


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

behave said:


> duh I know that, but thats what internet says lol its all propaganda sweetheart


If the internet says it, then it must be true!!!

Maybe it's time to start making decisions without running to the internet to validate them.



behave said:


> just curious, are you american, or ..


Why are you so obsessed with moving to America? You don't seem to like us very much.


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

None since I haven't heard of those cities.
Give me Amsterdam, Jamaica, hawaii, or Paris. Some place that's well known.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

I don't really care about either but I'd pick Stockholm if I was forced.

-I'm not judging the cities by the stereotypes you posted though lol


----------



## behave (Apr 18, 2012)

au Lait said:


> If the internet says it, then it must be true!!!
> 
> Maybe it's time to start making decisions without running to the internet to validate them.
> 
> Why are you so obsessed with moving to America? You don't seem to like us very much.


Cos ever since I was little I dreamt of living in America, American TV must have got to me. ^_^

America is most advanced city in the world. And Cali is liberal so perfect .. but theres stuff like earthquakes 
DAMN Unanimous vote goes to Sweden.. holy hell

I don't think I'd plan on staying in Serbia, I may be 'too different' because I'm south asian and I may be a target by Nationlists etc. Maybe I sould get a bodyguard but doubt that will help much. I have heard how nice Sweden is to stay and that around 25% are foreign born so it would be easier to fit-in and get to know culture. I don't think I'd plan on staying in Serbia, I may be 'too different' because I'm south asian and I may be a target by Nationlists etc. Maybe I sould get a bodyguard but doubt that will help much. I have heard how nice Sweden is to stay and that around 25% are foreign born so it would be easier to fit-in and get to know culture. I'll move back and forth from the states to Sweden till im an american citizen


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

Stockholm.


----------



## atlex (Jul 23, 2012)

Stockholm <3


----------



## banica (Sep 28, 2012)

i will say Stockholm is incomparable go fo a trip in Stockholm will see and also use http://www.letsgetaroom.com/stockholmarlandaairporthotels/

hope to help you with where to stay, regards, banica


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

banica said:


> i will say Stockholm is incomparable go fo a trip in Stockholm will see and also use http://www.letsgetaroom.com/stockholmarlandaairporthotels/
> 
> hope to help you with where to stay, regards, banica


why do people revive dead threads, particularly when the op has been permanently banned and the topic is so niche!!??! aAHHHH!!!


----------

